# Blackout due to Deaths



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

The web was shut down again because some troops have died somewhere. This happens until families are notified. 118th MP Brigade, my daughters outfit, as I said the emailing was at a halt for a while. She called this morning and talked to mommie a bit. I was at work, at least shes fine.
The vehicle was on fire, someone trapped, a mortar tube still inside and eventually ammo boxes were lit up. Not good. I don't know what outfit was hit and all this came across some radio traffic she was listening too. God Bless our troops everywhere and may he be w/ the families involved.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

God bless our troops. Prayers.


----------



## TheAnt (Jul 1, 2008)

Amen


----------

